# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  अगले ओलिंपिक में नहीं खेल पाएंगे हम इंडियंस

## INDIAN_ROSE22

इससे शर्मनाक लम्हा शायद ही कभी भारतीय खेलों के इतिहास में आया हो। गत अगस्त महीने में देश के एथलीट्स ने लंदन ओलिंपिक में रिकॉर्डतोड़ परफॉर्मेंस किया था। महज 6 महीनों में उनकी मेहनत पर अधिकारियों की लापरवाही के कारण कालिख पुत गई।


भारतीय एथलीट आगमी ओलिंपिक और एशियाई खेलों में हिस्सा नहीं ले पाएंगे। खेलों के महासमर ओलिंपिक का आयोजन 2016 में ब्राजील के रियो डि जिनेरिया में होना है
। उससे पहले 2014 में एशियाई खेल होंगे।


प्रत्येक देश की ओलिंपिक बॉडी को IOC खेलों के विकास के लिए फंड देता है। इसके अलावा खिलाड़ियों के बेहतर विकास और उन्हें नई तकनीकों से अवगत करवाने के लिए एक्सपर्ट मुहैया करवाता है। इस प्रतिबंध के बाद भारतीय एथलीट्स के लिए यह सुविधा हमेशा के लिए बंद हो जाएगी।


इस शर्मनाक प्रतिबंध के बाद भारत कभी ओलिंपिक के स्तर वाले टूर्नामेंटों की मेजबानी के लिए दावेदारी तक पेश नहीं करवाएगा। 2010 में भारत ने कॉमनवेल्थ गेम्स का सफल आयोजन किया था। लेकिन इस प्रतिबंध के बाद उसने बड़े आयोजनों की मेजबानी का अधिकार खो दिया है।


http://www.bhaskar.com/article/SPO-O...ml?seq=5&HT1a=

----------


## draculla

ऐसा नहीं है....यदि भारत को ओलंपिक के द्वारा मान्यता नहीं भी मिलाती है तो भारत के खिलाड़ी ओलंपिक के झंडे के नीचे खेल सकते है.

----------

